# AMD Sapphire R7 250



## pfx^ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, I already am planning to buy an AMD Sapphire R7 250 do i need to buy an additional PSU?
Please, suggest which PSU should I buy?
MY SPECS: AMD FX9590 
                6GB DDR 3 RAM
                1TB HDD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

get antec vp550p and gtx 750.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

Have you already purchased the rig?


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Have you already purchased the rig?



I have the rig i don't have the card do i need a PSU with this Card? My budget is 7k on the card.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

pfx^ said:


> I have the rig i don't have the card do i need a PSU with this Card? My budget is 7k on the card.



Of course you need a PSU. how are you going to power the system without a PSU? You'll at least need a 500 W PSU because of that power hungry CPU. Get R7 250 and Seasonci S12II 520. BTW why did you go for FX 9590?


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Of course you need a PSU. how are you going to power the system without a PSU? You'll at least need a 500 W PSU because of that power hungry CPU. Get R7 250 and Seasonci S12II 520. BTW why did you go for FX 9590?



Its my uncle's pc i m gonna be using it now. His old card died so the only option i saw was upgrading the card and getting a PSU. Will only run games in medium quality. Was thinking of getting Corsair VS450 and can u please list a LIST OF PSU's appropriate for my card. THANKS!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

pfx^ said:


> Its my uncle's pc i m gonna be using it now. His old card died so the only option i saw was upgrading the card and getting a PSU. Will only run games in medium quality. Was thinking of getting Corsair VS450 and can u please list a LIST OF PSU's appropriate for my card. THANKS!



It's not about the graphic card, it's about that CPU which consumes way too much power. You shouldn't have opted for it in the first place. You'll need at least a 500 W PSU.

Antec VP550
Seasonic S12II 520 W


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Why the 9590? That cpu's power consumption is just ridiculous. -_-
And yes, get atleast a 550w. Antec vp550 is a good choice.
Stay away from corsair VS series.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Of course you need a PSU. how are you going to power the system without a PSU? You'll at least need a 500 W PSU because of that power hungry CPU. Get R7 250 and Seasonci S12II 520. BTW why did you go for FX 9590?


Correct me if I am wrong, but I think for 7k OP should get the HD 7770 as I have heard that it offers much better performance than the R7 250.


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 27, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think for 7k OP should get the HD 7770 as I have heard that it offers much better performance than the R7 250.



Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com 
^Is this the card?
I can get this too I just wanted to confirm on the CPU and one of my friend also has a similar rig with an old AMD Phenom tri-core@2.7GHz he also wants to get the same card would he need the same PSU?


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 27, 2014)

pfx^ said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> ^Is this the card?
> I can get this too I just wanted to confirm on the CPU and one of my friend also has a similar rig with an old AMD Phenom tri-core@2.7GHz he also wants to get the same card would he need the same PSU?


It's always good to have a little headroom for future upgrades and also atleast a PSU of ~450 watt is recommended.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think for 7k OP should get the HD 7770 as I have heard that it offers much better performance than the R7 250.



HD7770 is definitely better then R7 250. Actually is'n now also available as R7 250X which is just re-branded HD7770. Better GPU wasn't  suggested because the budget initially didn't included a PSU.



pfx^ said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> ^Is this the card?
> I can get this too I just wanted to confirm on the CPU and one of my friend also has a similar rig with an old AMD Phenom tri-core@2.7GHz he also wants to get the same card would he need the same PSU?



What do you want to confirm? Have you or have you not already purchased that CPU?



HBK007 said:


> It's always good to have a little headroom for future upgrades and also atleast a PSU of ~450 watt is recommended.



Check his CPU buddy, it alone needs ~250 W of power. Use this wattage calculator to get an estimate- eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> HD7770 is definitely better then R7 250. Actually is'n now also available as R7 250X which is just re-branded HD7770. Better GPU wasn't  suggested because the budget initially didn't included a PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes, I forgot that he has a freakin 9590......... well the situation just reversed.


----------

